# Eheim 2262 spraybar



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Can someone tell the hole diameter and how many holes are on a stock 2262 / 2260 spraybar.

Thanks!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sure can! The stock 2260/62 spray bar has an ID of 0.5625 with 12 holes that are approx. 0.125 (1/8") in diameter and it is 15.75 inches long.

What are you making, tell me, tell me!!


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Sub-Mariner said:


> Can someone tell the hole diameter and how many holes are on a stock 2262 / 2260 spraybar.
> 
> Thanks!


Ha ha, what could they possibly be up to. :dancing:


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Deeda said:


> Sure can! The stock 2260/62 spray bar has an ID of 0.5625 with 12 holes that are approx. 0.125 (1/8") in diameter and it is 15.75 inches long.
> 
> What are you making, tell me, tell me!!


Thank you!!!

Nothing really, just making a spraybar for my 75g. I was just curious about the stock hole diameter. From a video I saw they look larger than 1/8"?

On my FX5s and FX6 I used 17x-1/8" holes on a 40ish" spraybar. I think for the 2262 I'm going 11x-5/32" holes.

Hey one last quick question ..what's the ID and OD diameter of the stock Eheim intake strainer? On my FXs I sanded about 1" off of the 3/4" pvc tip that I use for the intake and it slips right into the FX strainer. I'm not sure if I want to use the green eheim strainer or the black FX strainer that matches my black pvc piping.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sub-Mariner said:


> Hey one last quick question ..what's the ID and OD diameter of the stock Eheim intake strainer? On my FXs I sanded about 1" off of the 3/4" pvc tip that I use for the intake and it slips right into the FX strainer. I'm not sure if I want to use the green eheim strainer or the black FX strainer that matches my black pvc piping.


I don't have a spare Eheim intake strainer but I used 3/4" Sch. 40 PVC pipe to make my own intake pipe rather than using the stock Eheim one and it fits perfectly into the Eheim strainer.

The FX5 intake strainer is a smaller OD than the Eheim intake strainer.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok thanks.

I'll probably just use the FX strainer.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job on the fit!


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Looks like it was made from factory!


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Just an FYI for anyone that cares...the stock hole diameter on the 2260/62 spraybar is 5/32", which makes sense because 11-5/32" holes will fit inside of a 5/8" hole (1262 output size). Eheim added 1 more hole on their spraybar for whatever reason, maybe due to mm ~ in. 

I already made two spraybars in white PVC using 5/32" holes before getting the spraybar so I guessed right on the money. Both are 40" wide, one has 11 holes, the other has 17 holes. I'll test them out before drilling the black PVC.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

Good stuff! We all break plastic parts or lose them. Thanks for sharing!


----------

